# Finally got some xanthin gum



## JustJazzie (Nov 29, 2014)

Did I spell that right? hmm....

Anyways, I finally ordered some xanthin gum to see how it would change up my water drops. It didn't change it as much as I thought it would actually. Perhaps I need to mess with the amount. I used 2 cups water here, to 1/4 tsp gum. I played around with water/XG solution combinations, but I wish I made notes on which shots were which! 

I was trying to compare the DOF between my crop sensor and so there are two different cameras at play here. All images are heavily cropped to my liking. ;-)

C&C always appreciated!


----------



## qleak (Nov 29, 2014)

going non-newtonian on us then?


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 29, 2014)

qleak said:


> going non-newtonian on us then?


*Sigh* Yes, I had to google that.


----------



## qleak (Nov 29, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> *Sigh* Yes, I had to google that.



I had to google xanthan gum! 

Does that mean we're google-fu sparring then? LOL


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 29, 2014)

qleak said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > *Sigh* Yes, I had to google that.
> ...


Apparently you had to spell check it for me too. :giggle:


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 29, 2014)

More Good Stuff.


----------



## pjaye (Nov 30, 2014)

Love these!


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 30, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> More Good Stuff.


The pictures, or the xanthan gum? ;-)


symplybarb said:


> Love these!



Thanks!


----------



## goooner (Nov 30, 2014)

These are very nice Jazzie. The 1st two look a touch dark though (uncalibrated monito here).


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 30, 2014)

goooner said:


> These are very nice Jazzie. The 1st two look a touch dark though (uncalibrated monito here).


Hmm... they may look a touch dark, but I was going for a "galaxy" sort of theme with the background and black pan. So they were definitely darker than usual. They dont look TOO dark on my screen. (also uncalibrated) Does anyone with a calibrated monitor care to chime in for me?!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Nov 30, 2014)

That's a cool patern around the left side of the crater in the third one. What do you think that's from?


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 30, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> That's a cool patern around the left side of the crater in the third one. What do you think that's from?


think? Oh, I know, and its bothered me the whole time! The book I used for a background is spiral bound. I moved the book over in other shots to avoid it. ;-)


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Nov 30, 2014)

The mystery of it was so much better. I thought it was some naturally occurring phenomenon caused by the refraction of the water.


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 30, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> The mystery of it was so much better. I thought it was some naturally occurring phenomenon caused by the refraction of the water.


Sorry, I've never been good with secrets or surprises!


----------



## DavefromCt (Dec 6, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Did I spell that right? hmm....
> 
> Anyways, I finally ordered some xanthin gum to see how it would change up my water drops. It didn't change it as much as I thought it would actually. Perhaps I need to mess with the amount. I used 2 cups water here, to 1/4 tsp gum. I played around with water/XG solution combinations, but I wish I made notes on which shots were which!
> 
> ...


Really nice shots!


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 7, 2014)

Very nice set, Esp like the last.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 7, 2014)

DavefromCt said:


> Really nice shots!





orionmystery said:


> Very nice set, Esp like the last.



Thank you both!


----------

